# General Kings Fan Input



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Here all us Kings fans can converse on anything that has to do with the Kings! Personally I like these kind of treads a lot. Now lets see what all you other Kings fans have to say now!


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Y isn't there anyone saying anything? lol! o well


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

GO Kings!!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to Kings Fandemonium on Sunday
:vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> I am going to Kings Fandemonium on Sunday
> :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


Thanx for reminding me, i'll ask my grandfather again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If you want more input and replies you have to be more blantantly biased and contreversial. Ill start for you.

Tmac and Kobe couldnt hold Doug Christies' jock strap!!!!

Bobby Jackson is hands down the 2nd best point guard in the league behind Mike Bibby.

Shaq fears Brad Miller and now that hes in the west the Lakers wont know how to deal with it.

The Kings lost that series to the Mavs on purpose because if the Lakers wernt in the WCF then whats the point?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> If you want more input and replies you have to be more blantantly biased and contreversial. Ill start for you.
> 
> Tmac and Kobe couldnt hold Doug Christies' jock strap!!!!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> If you want more input and replies you have to be more blantantly biased and contreversial. Ill start for you.
> 
> Tmac and Kobe couldnt hold Doug Christies' jock strap!!!!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanx for reminding me, i'll ask my grandfather again.


Did you go?


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

No! He sold the tickets cuz he's in Hawaii. :no:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

We are good!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson's cars got stolen

http://www.thekcrachannel.com/news/2557603/detail.html


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I heard!
Ok, last weekend my friends football team played Bobby's nephew's team and he cracked him soo hard he had to leave the game. After the game 'Celius, my friend, walked by him and he started talkin trash. Then my friend turns around and tries to challenge him to one on one, and Bobby wouldn't! So then he tried to pick a fight with him! It was sooo funny!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> If you want more input and replies you have to be more blantantly biased and contreversial.


Well said, now if you want to have replies endlessly make up a thread entitled Ask "Your User Name" followed by anything related "Your team" thread. Many,Many,Many replys will ensue. 




> :laugh:


hey kb8, be original man. You know there are copyright laws out there banning the use of copying and plagarising. 




> Bobby Jackson is hands down the 2nd best point guard in the league behind Mike Bibby.


Rebuttle: :no: I disagree fully, the best point guard in the league is Jason Williams of the Memphis Grizzlies. The same point man who your team traded in order to win a championship. (which has yet to come) Memphis will win a championship before the Kings ever will. J-Will should be an all-star this year, or else the coaches who pick the teams are vastly biased. :yes:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> hey kb8, be original man. You know there are copyright laws out there banning the use of copying and plagarising.


Srry man, I didn't see his post!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

12 days until the season starts and the Kings still don't have a TV deal:upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

3000 posts in the Kings forum

:vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 3000 posts in the Kings forum
> 
> :vbanana: :vbanana:


I hate ur avator!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> Rebuttle: :no: I disagree fully, the best point guard in the league is Jason Williams of the Memphis Grizzlies. The same point man who your team traded in order to win a championship. (which has yet to come) Memphis will win a championship before the Kings ever will. J-Will should be an all-star this year, or else the coaches who pick the teams are vastly biased. :yes:



If Jason Williams and his 30% FG is all-star; then Bobby Hurley should start senting out his resumes. 

I'm still amazed about the J-Will mania. Andre Miller had a Jason Williams type year (low FG%, low 3pt%, hold the ball too long, didn't dictate tempo) and was called a bust. Jason Williams had a typical Jason Williams year minus the crazy TOs and was hailed as an all-star. I don't get it. 

For an all-star, I'd take someone like Jason Williams as a mold; give him more points, more steals, higher FG%, higher FT%, higher 3pt %, about the same TOs, and a lot more clutch. Who fits that mold? Let's see, here is one: Mike Bibby.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Couldn't agree more, buddy!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Word on the street is that Mya will be preforming at halftime of the Kings first game against the Cavs.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

to bad not...umm..idc ..ne other hot chick.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> to bad not...umm..idc ..ne other hot chick.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings probably will only have 39 games on TV 

 :upset:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I can't wait til the season starts! Maybe I can butter up my grandfather to take me to the opener to see Lebron, that would be sick!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> that sucks


Yeah it does suck. Look how many games wont be televised:

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/

The Maloofs better get this fixed quick


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings moving to Anaheim?*

Kings moving to Anaheim? 'Laughable' rumor, says spokeswoman 



> Moving news: Hot rumor of the week has billionaire Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof looking at Anaheim as a potential home for their basketball team. The Anaheim rumor was all the buzz at a big re-election campaign party for Sacramento Mayor Heather Fargo in the Central Library Galleria. "The talk is the Maloofs will buy controlling interest in the Mighty Ducks hockey team, then move the Kings to the Anaheim arena where the Ducks play," said a Sacramento City Council member. The Maloofs deny any talk about moving. But they have been whining about the collapse of the downtown railyard arena plan, claiming talks were sabotaged by City Hall. The Mighty Ducks were formed by the Walt Disney Co. 10 years ago as a way to promote movies. The hockey team has been losing about $8 million a year, reports say. Disney is looking to sell. Maloof spokeswoman Sonja Brown would not comment on the Ducks, but said any notion of the Kings moving was "laughable." Anaheim was a city rumored in line for the Kings when former owner Jim Thomas threatened to leave Sacramento unless he was given an $73 million loan from the City Council in 1997. "Dejà vu all over again," said Councilman Steve Cohn, noting how sports teams have a habit of asking taxpayers for handouts. ...


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

O HELL NAH!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Maloofs are going to be on Howard Stern tomorrow


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Brad Miller on Wheel of Fortune tonight*










Brad Miller will be on Wheel of Fortune tonight 

:laugh:


----------

